# geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?



## dorschiie (2. August 2005)

ich habe bei meinen brandungsrollen geflochtene hauptschnur und mono schlagschur drauf. weil meiner meinung nach die mono schur noch ein bisschen dehnung hat (0,60 18,0kg) bei dem geflecht aber keine dehnung ist (0,20 16,0kg). ich denke das man damit besser anschlagen und drillen kann als mit geflochtener schlagschnur (von wegen ausschlitzen der fische). oder hat das mit geflochtener schur andere ursachen(weitere würfe, weniger kaut,weniger abrieb, usw.)


----------



## Scheibe (2. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@dorschiie

Weitere Würfe mit geflochtener Schnur stimmt auf jeden Fall (zumindest bei mir)! Der eigentlichen Vorteil ist aber meiner Meinung nach der bessere Kontakt zum Fisch, besonders bei der Bisserkennung! Als Schlagschnur nehme ich Tapertips (15m lange Keulenschnur die sich verjüngt und somit besser mit der Geflochtenen verbunden werden kann)! Die bringt etwas Dehnung mit und schont die Rute und die Finger beim Werfen!
Achten mußt Du darauf, das der Fisch beim Biss (drotz Schlagschnur) sofort Kontakt zur Rute bekommt und in den meisten Fällen den Köder wieder ausspuckt! Also Schnur durchhängen lassen und (oder) mit Bissanzeigern (Wackelspitzen, Stippen, Ü-ei) arbeiten! Ein Anhieb als solchen würde ich mit Geflochtener nicht empfehlen, da ich durch zu starkes Anhauen und ruckartiges Einholen schon einige schöne Fische verloren habe!:c
Ich meine ein "schnelleres Anheben" der Rute und gleichmäßiges nicht zu schnellen Einkurbeln sind die beste Lösung für das Problem Ausschlitzen!

MfG
Scheibe:z


----------



## dorschiie (2. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

genau ist auch meine meinung das man mit gefl. schnur nicht anhaut sondern anhebt. mache ich ja auch so . aber was ist besser,a oder b. Oder sollte man beides gleich machen .


----------



## Scheibe (2. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Wie jetzt a oder b?#c


----------



## dorschiie (2. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

A:haupt geflochtene - schlag mono

B:haupt geflochtene - schlag : geflochtene


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

C: Haupt mono       Schlag geflochtene
Hat den Vorteil, dass der Schnurwiederstand am Schnurfangröllchen nicht so groß ist. Ist wichtig, wenn Du einen Fisch schnell über eine Krautbank drehen mußt. Der Druck der Wellen zerrt nicht so stark an der Rutenspitze.
Nachteil ist die Windempfindlichkeit.

A: Hat den Vorteil, dass der Seitenwind keinen allzugrossen Schnurbogen verursacht und Du mit leichteren Bleien fischen kannst.
Mehr Wiederstand beim Einholen.

B: Weniger Schnurbogen und Welleneinwirkung, somit die Montage für die leichtesten Bleie. Dafür mehr Wiederstand beim Einholen. Besonders bei größeren Fischen mußt Du früher pumpen und hast Fischverluste.

D: Alles mono
Geringer Reibungswiederstand. Es werden schwerere Bleigewichte benötigt.

Da leichtere Bleie auch eine geringere Wurfweite mit sich bringen, tun sich bei der Wurfweite alle Systeme nichts. Geflochtene Schnüre verzeihen keine Fehler beim Auswerfen. Ein umklappender Schnurfangbügel beim Wurf bedeutet Totalverlust. Geflochtene verlangen grundsätzlich einen Fingerschutz, der bei monofilen erst später eingesetzt werden kann. Hängt auch ein wenig mit dem Beruf des Anglers zusammen.

Ich meine, jede Kombination bietet Vor.- und Nachteile und wird von Angler zu Angler nach seinen Möglichkeiten und Wünschen verschieden sein.

Ich selber angel nur mit mono und fühlte mich bisher nicht benachteiligt.


----------



## hd-treiber (3. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

My favorite:

geflochtene Hauptschnur, mono Schlagschnur

Vorteil: guter Kontakt zum Köder/Fisch, immer noch genügend Dehnung, Schonung des "Wurffingers" und geringere Empfindlichkeit der Mono gegen Abrieb


----------



## Scheibe (3. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Genau!
Ich denke auch, dass muss jeder auch mal selbst ausprobieren!
Aber ich würde von Variante B (extreme Belastung beim Wurf für Rute und Finger, null Dehnung, hohe Verluste bei Abriss und Drill) abraten und fische selbst fast immer mit Variante A#6!
Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht! Wenn du da'nen Abriss hast#q kannst du ne neue Keule anknoten und musst nicht gleich die Spule  wechseln. Also braucht man weniger E-Spulen mitzuschleppen!

MfG Scheibe


----------



## dorschiie (6. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

die keule ist aber 15m lang . ich lese aber immer das es nur 3 oder 4 spulenumdrehungen sein sollen.


----------



## muddyliz (7. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Noch 2 ergänzende Fragen:
- Reicht bei ner 25er geflochtenen Hauptschnur (17 kg Tragkraft) ne 60er Mono (24 kg Tragkraft) als Schlagschnur, um 100g-Bleie auszuwerfen oder ist das zu schwach?
- Wie lang sollte die Schlagschnur sein?


----------



## Christian D (7. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Ne 25er ist zu stark. Ich nutze 15er fireline. Mit Taper-Tip (60er Mono verjüngt).


----------



## Rumpelrudi (8. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Und eine 50er Schlagschnur reicht für Wurfgewichte um die 100g völlig aus.

Es sei denn, Du wirfst mit einer 6m Keflarrute, was ich nicht glaube.


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Ne 25er ist zu stark. Ich nutze 15er fireline. Mit Taper-Tip (60er Mono verjüngt).


Schon eine 20ger ist wie Draht. Die 17er Fireline hat 10,2kg und rollt noch gut ab. Daran könntest du die sich konisch verjüngende Mono knoten. ( 15m Keule)

Die 15er Fireline ist meiner Meinung nach, mit knapp 8kg Wg zu schwach. 80g kannst du damit noch vorsichtig werfen.

Für 100g -150g Blei reicht eine normale Keulenschnur dicke aus. Die verjüngt sich von 55 auf 33 und ist außerdem noch eingefärbt. Da kannst du gut sehen, wie weit du geworfen hast.


----------



## Christian D (8. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Mit ner 15er Fireline kann man auch ohne Probleme 200 gr. werfen.mit vorgeknüpfter Schlagschnur (Selbstgämger)überhaupt kein Ding.
Habe eine Zeit lang 15er und 17er fireline parallel benutzt. Die 15er gefällt mir besser. 
Generell bei Geflecht: Je nachdem wo gefischt wird (sand oder Kiesig-Steinig, Muscheln, ect.), ist ein regelmäßiger Schnurwechsel unumgänglich.geht bei mir mittlerweile ganz schön ins Geld.#q 

Es gibt ne ganze Reihe an Stränden, an denen ich definitiv nur Monofilamnt einsetze.Ein Geflecht wäre nach 10 Würfen oder so absolut faserig.

Interessant wäre noch:
Welche Schlagschnur verwendet ihr? Verjüngte Keulenschnüre bzw. Taperline? 
Habe vor kurzem die Pelzer White Lightening als Schlagschnur eingesetzt.Bin schwer begeistert von dieser schnur. Abriebfest ohne Ende.


----------



## muddyliz (8. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

*Danke für die Beratung.* Dann werde ich die 25er Fireline mal gegen ne 17er umtauschen. Habe die 25er zum Glück noch nicht auf die Rolle gespult.


----------



## degl (11. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@all,


wir haben zu dritt ausprobiert und versucht den unterschied zw.geflecht und mono zu ermitteln.

ergebniss:wir sind wieder zurück auf mono und schlagschnur.

über eine wintersaisson hatte sich herrausgestellt,daß die wurfweitenvorteile den preisunterschied nicht kompensieren kann.
egal welches geflecht wir auch aufspulten,spätestens nach drei sitzungen mussten wir das erste stück(so um die dreissig meter)abschneiden und das hat wohl in erster linie mit dem abrieb zu tun,denke ich.
ausserdem hatten wir das gefühl,das vorsichtige bisse eher nicht vewertet werden konnten.
dagegen habe ich beobachten können,das einer mit schweren karpfenruten und 12`fireline+schlagschnur neben mir so richtig gut abgeräumt hatte.
allerdings angelt er wohl nur 1-2X im winter an der küste und wollte sich keine extra brandungausrüstung zulegen,er kam auch bestens klar.

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (21. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

tach da is er wieder.
Mein intermetzo auf Fehmarn hat sich heute leider dem ende geneigt. Bin jetzt wieder zuhause. Leider. Ich muss euch leider sagen das ich bei 5 ansitzen (von 18.00 bis 0.00 höchstenst 0.30 uhr) 1 hornhecht,1 scholle( 35 cm,nicht erwähnenswert.) und 78 Dorsche zwichen 38 und 60cm gefangen habe . davon hab ich leider nur 36 mitgenommen(alle ab 40cm)meine 20iger Geflo.(silic beschichtet)hat alles ohne abrieb und murren ausgehalten die60iger schlagschur auch nicht. ob wohl ich am sud bei gutem wind und viel kraut geangelt habe.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (21. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Hallo @dorschiie

Das gibts doch gar nicht.|kopfkrat
Wie kannst Du im Hochsommer zur schlechtesten Brandungsdorsch-Zeit soviel Fisch aus dem Wasser ziehen ?:q
Das widerspricht doch jeglicher Theorie. Eigendlich müßte es doch so heissen : 36 Platte und ein Dörschchen. Ist bestimmt ein Zahlendreher.:m

Dein Erfolg macht Hoffnung für die Zukunft. Es lohnt sich wieder an deutschen Küsten auch im Sommer dem Dorsch nachzustellen#6#6


----------



## dorschiie (21. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

nee nee mein lieber kein zahlendreher auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn.

und die beweise liegen schön verpackt und felitiert in meiner truhe. aber ich war ja selbst überrascht das es so gut lief. hoffendlich ist es im november auch so nett müßte dann noch besser sein. aber dann schleppen sie ja wieder die küsten ab


----------



## degl (21. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

mensch dorschie,

das macht ja richtig neidisch und kribbelig#6 

so eine fette beute um disse tied#c 

schasst die wunnern sacht de dithmarscher;+ 

dickes pertie

gruß degl

P.s. ich könnt doch mal...........seufzt


----------



## dorschiie (22. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

heißt natürlich sund und nicht sud . 
@degl 
Dann tues doch !


----------



## degl (23. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

nächsten montag...ich tu es..ich werde...

NA KLAR MAN

es geht los #: #: 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (26. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

hallo zusammen

konnte heute oder durfte heute erst wieder an den pc. meine tochter blockt das ding schon die ganze woche mit world of warcraft .ist halt früher zuhause als ich.
zum thema: hau rein alter und den fischen einen aufen kopp


----------



## degl (26. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

sach mal,hast du auf der insel links oder rechts von der sundbrücke geangelt?

und aus welcher richtung kam der wind?

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (26. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

von der werft aus links (waren witz,geht ja nur links)aber am kleinen weg neben den alten schleppnetzen die da noch im wasser liegen. der wind kam aus allen richtungen aber am besten wars bei süd südost


----------



## dorschiie (26. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

#: #: #: |laola: |jump: schau dir mein bild an dann weiß du wo


----------



## degl (26. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@dorschie,

montag geht die durststrecke zuende und wieder ran anne küste:z :z 

werden wohl süd-west kriegen,wird schon passen.
mal sehen ob ich ein ähnliches foto hinkriege

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (27. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

ich wünsche das dir gleiche passiert wie mir. also hau rein und lass von dir hören . wie lange bist du eigendlich oben.


----------



## degl (27. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@dorschie,

ich lebe in S-H grobe richtung itzehoe,so 120km-chen vonne insel wech

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (28. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

na dann viel spass. so gut möchte ich auch mal haben


----------



## degl (30. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@dorschie,

waren also gestern am sund und fingen gleich richtig gut...ne feiste platte...nächster biss doublette dorsch beide über 40cm....dann,ja dann war beispause.
gegen 23:00 alle ruten krumm,wiederstand ohne ende,kein fisch nur riesige krautnester.
sind dann noch zur schönberger seebrücke gefahren und haben jeder noch vier dorsche verhaftet.:q :q 

wird bestimmt ein heißer herbst#h 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (31. August 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

na siehste hat sich das kribbeln doch gelohnt. jetzt fängt das jucken für der herbst wieder an.
das mit dem kraut war bei mir andersrum ,kaut am anfang den rest nix . aber trotz salat auch fische . vieeeel arbeit aber spass


----------



## Palerado (1. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

Einen Monat noch *träum*


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (5. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

hallo boardis.
ich musste heute mal wieder die erfahrung machen,dass angeln mit futterkorb und feederrute nur mit geflochtener nicht funzt.
nach mehreren würfen verabschiedete sich meine montage da die geflochtene 
- wohl durch die reibung in dem engen endring - riss.
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das verhindern kann ?

was für einen knoten mache ich wenn ich eine mono-schlagschnur vorschalte?

die ringe meiner rute sind verdammt klein und lassen keinen besonders grossen knoten zu ohne den wurf zu beeinträchtigen.

für ein paar tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

der wolfsbarsch


----------



## dorschiie (6. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

nein . nur das du in der falschen abteilung bist. geh mal nach angeln allgemein


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (6. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

@dorshili

ich wollte nicht noch einen neuen thread eröffnen da ja im forum
schon über die vielen unnützen beiträge gemeckert wurde.
sollte doch auch egal sein ob ich die geflochtene in die oder den see
auswerfe. #t  #t  :m 

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:


----------



## dorschiie (6. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

mag schon sein das es egal ist aber in der see und bei den ruten und den kräften die darauf einwirken ist es ein fataler unterschied FEEDERN,PICKERN mitbrandungsangeln zu vergleichen . Weil du erstens andere Schnüre und zweitens andere weiten zu werfen hast . oder wirfst du deinen korb auch so um die 100m bei starker strömung und krautgang bis was weiß ich wohin .
das war keine kritik.

aber jetzt mal sachlich . ich würde beim FEEDERN kein gefl. nehmen weil der puffer nicht genug ist und ich der korb nicht abfangen kann oder könnte außerdem sind die rutenringe zu klein. 
nebenbei.... *Dorschiie* ohne L dafür mit c und e


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (6. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

:m na klappt doch !!!

besten dank für die antwort DORSCHIIE .   

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:


----------



## dorschiie (7. September 2005)

*AW: geflochtene oder mono schlagschur ?*

na klappt doch !!!
WO MIT ???  ;+ ;+ ;+


----------

